# Livery Urgently Required - GUILDFORD SURROUNDS



## MickeyMcMann (15 October 2013)

Hi Guys,

Need to pick your brains please - I am desperately searching for a DIY - Assis DIY livery yard in or around Guildford, Puttenham, Compton, Normandy areas?

Any ideas?

Thank you!!


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (15 October 2013)

Best bet is to pop in to Rokers & Frosburys (both on the doorstep of Merrist Wood) & check out the adverts.
Look also on Livery List
Surrey Horse & Pony on Facebook
Also check out: Gravetts Lane & Clasford Farm both close to Merrist Wood, Parwood in Normandy (tho no idea if they ever do DIY), Thundry Farm in Elstead, Berrylands at Pirbright, Lockner farm in Chilworth, Woolgars in Horsley etc etc....

Will try to think of others over that way, good luck


----------



## MickeyMcMann (16 October 2013)

Thank you - Have tried Rokers etc but really only seemed to find part livery on offer.
Will pop back there tomorrow in the hope the board has been refreshed.  I guess really I am hoping to find a nice private little yard with not too many people or horses on it, hidden away somewhere! ;-)


----------



## Horlicks (16 October 2013)

Lockner farm does not to do DIY livery. Sampleoak Farm in Chilworth do and are just down the road.


----------



## LynH (17 October 2013)

There are a few private yards around Normandy/Ash Green. Are you looking for pure DIY or do you need help? Is it a mare or gelding and what do you do with him/her? I can ask around about vacancies, I know of one place in Bisley, very smart yard but does assisted DIY or part. I need to go to Snack and Tack in the next couple of days so will look there.


----------



## Bug (18 October 2013)

Sorry to hijack but I am looking for part livery around Guildford, Woking, Horsell or Chobham... anybody know of any vacancies?
I would be interested if anyone knows anything incuding a number for Clasford Farm.


----------



## MickeyMcMann (18 October 2013)

LynH said:



			There are a few private yards around Normandy/Ash Green. Are you looking for pure DIY or do you need help? Is it a mare or gelding and what do you do with him/her? I can ask around about vacancies, I know of one place in Bisley, very smart yard but does assisted DIY or part. I need to go to Snack and Tack in the next couple of days so will look there.
		
Click to expand...

Assisted DIY - or help as and when needed would be perfect. I have thought maybe easier to just look for 5 day part?

Gelding, 5, very green so at the moment light schooling, hacking, plan to RC eventually, nothing fancy! ;-)

Lots of people have told me there are private yards around - How do I find them!?  I absolutely hate the idea of pitching up on somebodies driveway! I see it as rude..... But I guess if needs must?!


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (18 October 2013)

Try facebook 'Surrey Livery offered / Wanted - quite a few spaces in the areas you are looking in


----------



## LynH (18 October 2013)

MickeyMcMann said:



			Assisted DIY - or help as and when needed would be perfect. I have thought maybe easier to just look for 5 day part?

Gelding, 5, very green so at the moment light schooling, hacking, plan to RC eventually, nothing fancy! ;-)

Lots of people have told me there are private yards around - How do I find them!?  I absolutely hate the idea of pitching up on somebodies driveway! I see it as rude..... But I guess if needs must?!
		
Click to expand...

I have a small private yard but I don't take liveries but I do know a few people locally who do take the odd livery so I will ask around. As for turning up at someone's driveway, I've had this a lot and find it awkward face to face so I recommend putting a note through their doors giving them an idea of what you are looking for. There are a couple of places on Pound Farm Lane in Ash Green who do take liveries so I would try there. If I hear of anything else I'll PM you.


----------



## A Keeling (28 October 2013)

Hiya  I own and run a super little yard in Bisley offering part and assisted DIY.  Great facilities and service, and at the moment I have a rare couple of vacancies.  If you would like to come to view, please email customerservice@necd.org.uk


----------



## A Keeling (28 October 2013)

I own and run and super little yard in Bisley.  I currently have a couple of rare vacancies.  Great facilities and service.  If you would like to view, please email customerservice@necd.org.uk


----------



## MiaBella (1 November 2013)

Might be too far out for you, but great hacking - they do 5 day part livery and assisted DIY
http://farmstables.webs.com/


----------

